# 20 years of hell and finally better



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi ihad depersonalization for 20 years, mine is combination of anxiety,ptsd and what i just discovered - pyroluria.I feel alive for last five days.my solution is gluten free diet,vitamin b,zinc,l tyrosine,5 htp mostly raw diet ..feel good...i just want to encourage all of you to educate yourself on pyroluria.It was eye opener for me,i hope my info will help somebody else,there is hope


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Huggy Bear said:


> Snake oil... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthomolecular_psychiatry
> 
> BTW, there have been lots of studies about how dangerous "megavitamin therapies" are (causing cancer, etc.)


why is your answer to everything, 'snakeoil'?


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe in critical thinking ,we all different what works for me might not work for you,but i know how i feel - alive and real and i wish for everyone to feel this way!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ingrid said:


> Hi ihad depersonalization for 20 years, mine is combination of anxiety,ptsd and what i just discovered - pyroluria.I feel alive for last five days.my solution is gluten free diet,vitamin b,zinc,l tyrosine,5 htp mostly raw diet ..feel good...i just want to encourage all of you to educate yourself on pyroluria.It was eye opener for me,i hope my info will help somebody else,there is hope


20 years of suffering, 3 posts, and you found a cure? You weren't willing to invest much time, were you?


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingrid said:


> Hi ihad depersonalization for 20 years, mine is combination of anxiety,ptsd and what i just discovered - pyroluria.I feel alive for last five days.my solution is gluten free diet,vitamin b,zinc,l tyrosine,5 htp mostly raw diet ..feel good...i just want to encourage all of you to educate yourself on pyroluria.It was eye opener for me,i hope my info will help somebody else,there is hope


How long have you been better? I hate to be a pessimist but I have gotten temp. relief from changing diet, exercise, spiritual pursuits, vitamins, etc. Usually lasting up to 2 or 3 months, then it's back the same old crap.


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

daydreambeliever said:


> How long have you been better? I hate to be a pessimist but I have gotten temp. relief from changing diet, exercise, spiritual pursuits, vitamins, etc. Usually lasting up to 2 or 3 months, then it's back the same old crap.


 I been beter only for 5 days,but i am so thankful to feel normal for this long..in my past I would feel normal for very brief moments like 1 hour after accupuncture ..so 5 days is eternity for me..and if i relapse at least i will know that it is possible to feel alive and normal again..i believe that my body was lacking certain vitamins and minerals ..so will see ..i know psychotropic drugs not for me ,i tried so many of them with horrible side effects and no real gain..so i have nothing to loose by trying alternative medicine and diets ..do you know what made you relapse ? Stress ..or unhealthy habbits ..or it just happened ?


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> 20 years of suffering, 3 posts, and you found a cure? You weren't willing to invest much time, were you?


 Well i tried a lot of things,antidepressants,therapy ,you name it,i only learned about depersanalization 7 years ago,but by joining this forum i have learned a lot,mostly that my symptoms come from severy anxiety,next step was buying and reading book about anxiety diet by scott,Trudy .So i tried her advise, and wanted to share that it worked for me,for how long it will work i don't know ..i hope you not being sarcastic and understand my good intentions by sharing what iexperienced..


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ingrid said:


> Well i tried a lot of things,antidepressants,therapy ,you name it,i only learned about depersanalization 7 years ago,but by joining this forum i have learned a lot,mostly that my symptoms come from severy anxiety,next step was buying and reading book about anxiety diet by scott,Trudy .So i tried her advise, and wanted to share that it worked for me,for how long it will work i don't know ..i hope you not being sarcastic and understand my good intentions by sharing what iexperienced..


Sorry, but I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> Sorry, but I was being sarcastic.


I wrongly assumed that this is safe placw where people support each other 
My mistake,,moving on


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats for recovering but I highly doubt that a 20 years sufferer would be treated simply by diet. So long cases of DP are because of trauma which cannot really be overcomed only by diet,right?


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

giorgos said:


> Congrats for recovering but I highly doubt that a 20 years sufferer would be treated simply by diet. So long cases of DP are because of trauma which cannot really be overcomed only by diet,right?


 You are right,i have ptsd...i went to therapy for it.. I believe recovery is two steps forward one step back...For me personally Gluten was missing part of MY puzzle ..i


----------

